

Ditching iPhone? What's next? - wla

Hi there,<p>Recently I've came across a lot of disappointment in iPhone. Separate from this (but sometimes they are coming together) goes disappointment in AT&#38;T, but they are going hand by hand because as how Apple does business with AT&#38;T now.<p>Even @dhh recently complained:
http://twitter.com/dhh/status/4380606237
http://twitter.com/dhh/status/4380007726
And 37signals is well known Mac shop. :-)<p>Is this is the end of "good iPhone"? There is a huge amount of disappointment of still no changes to the hardware, still not physical keyboard/etc. -- and still bad email management (even impossible to change ringtone for incoming email!)<p>Blackberry actually is seeing growth recently. Many people (consumers, not businesses) started to adopt Blackberries just because they do email better. And there is Opera for the web at least.<p>@Jason Calacanis http://twitter.com/Jason and Michael Arrington @arrington all ditched iPhones, together with gdgt's Peter Rojas.<p>What do YOU think about?
======
gaius
We're discussing random people's tweets now?! Flagged.

~~~
wla
There is a trend in what people think and how they accept iPhone. Which is in
its turn a platform, and in my opinion it's an interestuing discussion to see
if it' viable to target efforts into development on this platform. If you read
like two lines from the whole post - well, you go, boy!

------
psyklic
They like the iPhone, they don't like AT&T -- they were just complaining to
try and pressure Apple to broaden its carrier selection.

